# seemingly obscure Schumann recording



## filthy88 (Aug 9, 2020)

browsing Spotify I came across this one by Jonas Ingimundarson:

I was wondering what you guys think of it? Maybe check out his version Stille Tranen if you have the time, to me it sounds like the piano is kind of clumsy but his voice seems interesting, but I haven't seen anything posted about this guy though,

Anyway if you don't like this then what recordings might you recommend instead?

thanks


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

filthy88 said:


> browsing Spotify I came across this one by Jonas Ingimundarson:
> 
> I was wondering what you guys think of it? Maybe check out his version Stille Tranen if you have the time, to me it sounds like the piano is kind of clumsy but his voice seems interesting, but I haven't seen anything posted about this guy though,
> 
> ...


I haven't heard this one, although I've heard the bass Sigmundsson in other things.

If you want the same coupling, there's an excellent early recording by Matthias Goerne on Decca with Eric Schneider. I think that it was one of Goerne's earliest recordings.

For Op. 35, either one of Fischer-Dieskau's early recordings (the one on Audite is excellent), or better yet, Jose van Dam:


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

I took a look on my Schumann shelf to see what else was there, and I'd forgotten this one, which is the same coupling of Opp. 39 and 35:









It's OOP, but probably still findable. Quite beautifully sung, before Schmidt's voice dried out rather badly. He made a later recording for Hänssler, which isn't nearly as good.

Schmidt recorded a bunch of discs for DG in the early 1990's, and they're all worth snapping up if you should ever see them in used CD bins.


----------

